# Yellow blades in 3 week old St Augustine Provista Sod



## dejay (12 mo ago)

Hello thanks in advance for anyones input on what they think it could be. Here is a little back story on the sod.

- Sod installed January 7th 2022
- Applied RGS at at 3oz per 1000sq ft
- Irrigated 3 times a day for 30 min, Sod was never soggy or anything just kept the soil underneath moist for the first 2 weeks.
- Watering twice a day now for 20 min trying to slowly back off watering
- January 17th applied triazicide and Scotts disease ex (curative rate)
- January 19th applied Biodefence fungicide for bullet proof strategy
- January 21 Applied more RGS at 8oz per 1000sq ft

I know January isn't the greatest month to lay sod but I'm in Orlando and didn't think it would be this cold for long. The first 2 weeks were good weather with no rain but down in the 60's at night. The last week and the upcoming weeks we are dipping into mid to high 30's at night with a chance of frost.

I would guess maybe close to half of the sod squares are harder to pull up because of slight rooting, with the other half still easy to lift up off the dirt. I applied the fungicide and insecticide just to be safe incase anything came within the sod I got. This is the first time using RGS and I figured it would be better to use than trying to push growth in a cold month with starter fertilizer. I have read some challenges with provista, is getting it established and repair quickly because of the growth habit.

What do you guys think this is? 
Did I over water and bring fungus in or is this just stress from the cold?
If we do get frost is my 2200 sq ft of new sod toast?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like normal cold-related damage to me. It may take a little while (2-3 months) to recover due to the slower growth habit of pro vista, but it seems like you are doing the right things.


----------



## dejay (12 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> Looks like normal cold-related damage to me. It may take a little while (2-3 months) to recover due to the slower growth habit of pro vista, but it seems like you are doing the right things.


That's what I'm hoping appreciate the feed back!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

dejay said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like normal cold-related damage to me. It may take a little while (2-3 months) to recover due to the slower growth habit of pro vista, but it seems like you are doing the right things.
> ...


BTW I forgot to mention that you can easily diagnose large patch in St Augustine by lightly pulling on the suspect leaf. If the leaf comes out with very little resistance, you are dealing with a fungus, probably large patch.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am a cool season novice so maybe I am all wrong.

First things that came to my mind are, cutting sod is traumatic for the plant, I would expect some damage, and is 30minutes enough to get the water into the soil under the sod to get the roots chasing it down?


----------



## dejay (12 mo ago)

BobLovesGrass said:


> I am a cool season novice so maybe I am all wrong.
> 
> First things that came to my mind are, cutting sod is traumatic for the plant, I would expect some damage, and is 30minutes enough to get the water into the soil under the sod to get the roots chasing it down?


Yeah for my system it is, I did the tuna can challenge from LCN and got about a half and inch of water in each can in 30 min on that zone. So I was getting more than an inch of irrigation everyday.


----------



## dejay (12 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> dejay said:
> 
> 
> > ionicatoms said:
> ...


Thanks, I didn't try this. I'll try and test tomorrow.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Damn it's 3 weeks old.

By the 2nd month you will be complaining that your grass has not got a job yet.
Give the grass time to grow and mature for the first year.
Mow twice a week, ONLY water BUFF/ST AUG when the leaf blade starts to curl, Fertilise 8 times a year 
Otherwise is going to get diseases because you google whats wrong with my grass too much. 
AND ITS NOT A GOLF COURSE

People need to chill out.


----------



## dejay (12 mo ago)

Buffalolawny said:


> Damn it's 3 weeks old.
> 
> By the 2nd month you will be complaining that your grass has not got a job yet.
> Give the grass time to grow and mature for the first year.
> ...


You're on a lawn forum telling people to chill out about their grass, good luck.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah your right, What's the humor in text. NONE At the moment


----------



## dejay (12 mo ago)

Looks about the same at this point, tried pulling on some of the yellowed out blades and they didn't pull up. Doesn't seem like disease, most likely stress. The weather here has sucked for 2 weeks and we got frost 2 separate days. I am planning on doing a soil test this week. Once the results are in I'll throw down some fertilizer since my soil temp is hovering at 65 degrees. Hopefully that will green it up and establish more roots before summer.


----------

